# Making candy for queen cages



## mathesonequip (Jul 9, 2012)

wad up mini marshmallows or use small gumdrops. the bees are supposed to like the white or yellow gum drops better. the bees eat thru the marshmallows fairly quickly like a day or two. a couple of gumdrops will often take a bit longer


----------



## ruthiesbees (Aug 27, 2013)

I will have to try the gum drop suggestion, never heard that before. But I do know they get through the marshmallow in just a day. I've made queen candy before with just a few drops of my own honey and powdered sugar.


----------



## Sr. Tanya (Feb 9, 2007)

The gum drop suggestion sounds interesting. What do the suppliers use?

*Ruth*- Does your honey and powdered sugar concoction ever melt on hot days?


----------



## kilocharlie (Dec 27, 2010)

I only use the candy for storing and for shipping queens, not for releasing them. 

For storing queens, I mix honey and Dri-Vert into a stiff mixture. Think of a booger rolled in the fingers until it does not stick. (sorry about that one..)

For shipping, I use Karo corn syrup mixed with Dri-Vert. The honey can change texture and run out in the mail, so it is not used.

I absolutely recommend against using candy to time the release of a queen. I recommend a Laidlaw cage to introduce a queen. It has no candy plug hole. The beekeeper releases the queen when the bees no longer form an attack ball over the cage, but instead are seen feeding her or the newly-emerged bees that attend her.

If you must use a candy plug, read Harry Vanderpool's excellent thread, "Successful Queen Introduction Tips" up in the "sticky" section.


----------



## Sr. Tanya (Feb 9, 2007)

kilocharlie,

Thank you very much for your information. Very helpful.


----------



## kilocharlie (Dec 27, 2010)

Rulh Bee supply offers it.

www.bee-outside.com/drivertsugar.aspx


----------



## Sr. Tanya (Feb 9, 2007)

Thank you again.


----------



## rniles (Oct 10, 2012)

I use powdered sugar and honey to the consistency of kilocharlie's described booger.  Should be able to handle it and it's not tacky at all. It is on page 53 and 59 of Larry Connor's Queen Rearing Essentials, 2nd Ed.


----------



## ozbee (Feb 13, 2012)

pure icing sugar and irrateded honey 500 grams to 140 ml ,1000 grams to270 1500 gms to 410ml 2000 grams sugar to 545 ml of honey heat honey in microwave until just under frothing mix together place all in microwave for a few seconds if mixture is still a bit dry to mix to Finnish . just re heat to soften when required to plug candy cages


----------



## Sr. Tanya (Feb 9, 2007)

Thank you, ozbee. Now I have to translate the grams and ml to cups? ounces? Never was good at this part...

But I like the recipe and the way you said it comes out (Just heating it to soften)


----------



## PAHunter62 (Jan 26, 2011)

Here is a blog post I bookmarked.

http://littlecreekbeeranch.blogspot.com/2010/02/how-to-make-easy-queen-candy.html

PAHunter62


----------



## jwcarlson (Feb 14, 2014)

Because I'm only making small quantities, I just use powdered sugar and either honey or Karo corn syrup to get to the dry, non sticky consistency that I want. Seems to work OK.


----------

